# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  The Economist: Pse e majta është në rënie të dukshme në Europë?

## Albo

Ata janë zhdukur. Madje nuk e di a kanë më premisa këtu. Për vite me radhë, Pasok, partia social-demokrate ka dominuar politikën në Greqi, me një stabilitet votash prej 45%. Më pas erdhi kriza ekonomike. Me këmbënguljen e institucioneve evropiane, qeveria Pasok ra dakord për të privatizuar terminalin e kontenierëve në Pire. Punëtorët braktisën në masë partinë për ekstremin e majtë ose të djathtë. Duke e ulur votën social demokratike në 4% në vitin 2015. Gjurmët e këtij radikalizmi shihen në të gjitha muret e magazinës. Kur shkencëtarët politikë shohin qendrën e majtë europiane flasin për procesin e Pasokifikimit. Mbështetja për partitë social-demokratike po falimenton në një mënyrë të shpejtë

Në fillim të këtij shekulli mund të shkoni nga Inverness në Skoci deri në Vilnius të Lituanisë pa kaluar në një vend të qeverisur nga e djathta, e njëjta gjë do të ishte e vërtetë nëse do ta vënit këtë udhëtim nëpër Skandinavi. Social-demokratët drejtojnë Komisionin Europian. Por kohët e fundit, pjesa e tyre e votave në zgjedhjet vendore ka rënë me një të tretën, gjë që nuk ishte parë në 70 vjet. Në 5 shtete të Bashkimit Europian që mbajtën zgjedhjet kombëtare vitin e kaluar, social-demokratët humbën pushtetin në Danimarkë, patë rezultatet më të këqija në Finlandë, Poloni dhe Spanjë si dhe Britani.



Në vende të tjera është e vërtetë, qendra e majtë është në pushtet: si një parti qeverisëse e urryer dhe ideologjikisht e paqartë sidomos në Gjermani dhe në Hollandë, kurse në Suedi, Portugali dhe Austri është në krye të koalicioneve. Në Francë, presidenti Francois Hollande mbase nuk do të kandidojë në zgjedhjet presidenciale të vitit të ardhshëm. Matteo Renzi, kryeministri dinamik i Italisë, është në formë të mirë, por partia e tij po humbet mbështetjen.

Por ku po shkojnë të gjithë këto vota? Partitë e tjera të majta alternative si (ato feministe dhe partitë e gjelbra), liberalët dhe qendra e djathtë kanë përfituar gjithashtu. E majta europiane është parë të humbë edhe më përpara. Fati i tyre ra ndjeshëm në fund të viteve 80 dhe në fillim të viteve 90.  Por e rimorën veten nën drejtimin e liderëve si Tony Blair dhe Gerhard Schroder, që sakrifikuan dashurinë e vjetër të partive të tyre për tregjet e punës dhe taksat e larta në favor të qendrës, shërbimet e mira publike që më pas pasuan me rritje ekonomike. Në vitin 1996 socialdemokratët e Europës po ia dilnin mirë.



Por besimi i votuesve në këto parti  mori një goditje në krizën ekonomike në fund të viteve 2000. Gjatë kësaj kohe ishin partitë e qendrës së djathtë që fituan një farë popullariteti nëpërmjet mirëqenies  programeve të punës  reformës së arsim.

*Stuhia e vrullshme*

Kriza e euros i përkeqësoi gjërat. Në veri të Europës idea e zbutjes së masave shtrënguese u pa nga shumë votues si një mënyrë për të përdorur paratë e tyre për të shpëtuar shpenzimet e shumta të pjesës jugore. Kështu që mundësitë e krahut të majtë u kufizuan ndjeshëm. Kini parasysh gjëndjen e vështirë në të cilën Hollande gjeti veten. U zgjodh në vitin 2012 me slloganin koha për ndryshim, ai premtoi të frenonte masat shtrënguese dhe të përmirësonte ekonominë. Por norma e tatimit 75% mbi të pasurit u hoq. Pjesa tjetër e eurozonës këmbënguli se kufijtë e deficitit të cilat ishin injoruar më parë duhet të merreshin seriozisht. Hollande uli taksat e biznesit dhe bëri kursime në buxhet.

Por këta faktorë rrethanorë nuk llogaritën plotësisht shkallën dhe thellësinë e rënies. Katër gjëra e kanë bërë Evropën një mjedis më të ashpër për  qendrën e majtë: suksesi i saj, ndryshimet strukturore në ekonomi, një frikë e reduktuar e ekstremeve politike dhe rënia e grupeve të klasës monolitike.

Në të njëjtën kohë, ekonomitë europiane kanë ndryshuar në mënyra që i bëjnë politikat kolektiviste të qendrës së majtë të jenë më pak efektive. Tranporti i mallrave është bërë më i shpejtë, më i lirë, kapitali më i lëvizshëm, marrëdhënie tregatare më të arritshme, dhe automatizim më i sofistikuar.

*Simetria e frikshme*

Rënia e perdes së hekurt në vitin 1989 dhe integrimi i mëvonshëm i Evropës Lindore në BE vonoi disa ndryshime. Ai gjithashtu kishte një efekt të thellë. Politikat e vendeve të BE-së ishin deri atëherë të kufizuara nga historia: rrethuar nga kërcënimi i Bashkimit Sovjetik në njërën anë dhe nga kujtimet e fashizmit në anën tjetër. Një brez më vonë palët mund të përcaktonin synimin e tyre larg nga ngjarjet e vjetra.

Ky zgjerim i spektrit politik shkon së bashku me ndryshimin e katërt: një fragmentizim i identiteteve në të cilat qendra e majtë është e ndërtuar. Një studim i publikuar nga BBC në vitin 2013 tregoi se pak më shumë se një e treta e votuesve britanikë i  përkasin kalsës tradicionale punëtore dhe asaj të mesme; pjesa tjetër janë punëtorët e rinj e të pasur, klasa e mesme teknike dhe punëtorët e shërbimit emergjent. Votuesit e rinj të ngritur në mediat sociale krijojnë identitetin ezoterik te tyre në vend se të angazhohen si klasë kolektive.

Ky ndryshim paraqet probleme të partive politike të të gjitha ngjyrave. Por situata është veçanërisht e keqe për të majtën e Evropës. Qendra e majtë mbështetjen në bindjen e klasës industriale të punës dhe një pjesë të konsiderueshme të klasës së mesme, veçanërisht në ato të sektorit publik të ekonomisë se përzier.

Një herë e një kohë, Kopenhageni dhe Lilë  u bashkuan për mbështetjen e tyre për politikat demokratike, kurse tani janë të ngdara nga politika gjithnjë e më e spikatur e identitetit. Kujtoni Hollandën, ku mbështetja për qendrën e majtë të PVDA ka rënë nga 25% në zgjedhjet e vitit 2012, në 10% sot. Ashtu si Rene Cuperus, një mendimtar me ndikim në qendrën e majtë hollandeze tregon se partia social-demokrate ka humbur mbështetësit në qytetet e mëdha ndërsa kanë fituar Partitë e gjelbra dhe ato ambientaliste.

Ka pjesë të Europës, ku grupimet e ndara mbeten të lidhura së bashku, për të dhënë më shumë se sa qendra e majtë mund të ofrojë.

*Krimbi i padukshëm*

Të lënë në mes, social-demokratët duken të vënë në mbrojtje dhe të shqetësuar më shumë për mbrojtjen e përparimeve të kaluara se sa për prezantimin e mënyrave të reja. Nuk janë as fitues dhe as kundërshtarë. Është e djathta ajo që ka kërkuar të vijë me projekte të reja.

Megjithatë gjërat që ofrojnë social-demokratët janë ende në dispozicion. Disa politika social-demokratike mund të shihen në partitë e reja në Itali, apo në partitë liberale të të rinjve në Spanjë.

Kujtojmë Ludvigshafen, një qytezë industrial në jug-perëndim të Gjermanisë ku dhjetëra mijëra punëtorë  pasi kanë përfunduar kurset e zanatit të tyre  paguhen për punën si hamall çdo ditë. Ludvigshafen votoi për Partinë Social-Demokrate edhe kur Helmut Kohl, njeri i tyre, ishte kancelar i qendrës së djatthtë në vitet 1980. Votuesit mbetën besnikë deri në fund.

Në trajektoren e tyre aktuale, socialdemokratët mund të përfundojnë si liberalët dhe partitë ambientaliste: mund të kërkojnë mënyra për të ndërtuar koalicione. Por ka ende disa të cilët janë në pushtet dhe relativisht të njohur. Sukseset e tyre ofrojnë tri mësime:

Së pari, rinovimet përfundojmë me qeverinë kombëtare, nuk fillojnë aty. Bashiktë dhe qeveritë rajonale kanë pikërisht përzierje e pragmatizmit dhe të menduarit inovativ të politikave që socialdemokratët kanë nevojë nëse duan të fitojnë kombëtarisht.

Së dyti, nuk duhet harruar një lider që njerëzit e duan dhe kanë besim, përfshi edhe njerëzit përtej kufijve të partisë. Ky mund të jetë një aset i madh.

Dhe së treti, social-demokratët europianë duhet të mësojnë nga homologët e tyre në Amerikën Veriore, që deri tani e kanë shmangur rënien e tyre duke u zhvilluar në shumë aspekte dhe duke zhvilluar koalicione pluraliste.

Nëse ata duan të vazhdojnë të luftojnë, social-demokratët e Europës duhet të bëjnë llogaritë me një elektorat të bindur, të fragmentuar dhe një sërë rivalësh të etur për të vjedhur përkrahësit e tyre. Ata do të duhet të kombinojnë dallueshmërinë, besueshmërinë dhe bindjen.

_Përgatiti: Endri Farka
Tirana Observer_

----------

2043 (06-04-2016)

----------


## Ciarli

Sepse pritet nje rimekembje apo ngritje e se djathtes globale apo perendimit dhe evropa eshte e ndjeshme ndaj linjave se rrjetes se saj te marreveshjeve afatgjata!!

----------

